#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Bauchkatheter >

## kalleman

Hallo ich habe folgendes Problem ich trage einen Bauchkatheter und bei mir rutscht der Verbindungskegel des Öfteren vom Katheter, Dis ist sehr unangenehm denn dann ist die Hose nass. Weiß einer, wie ich den Anschluss Fixiren kann?
  Zu dem habe ich eine chronische  Prostatitis, die sehr schmerzhaft ist.
   Grus kalleman  :Cry:

----------


## gisie63

Hallo kalleman,
den Stöpsel kann man mit Pflaster fixieren, am Besten eignet sich dazu Fixomull. Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, sich einen anderen Stöpsel zu besorgen (Sanitätshaus), denn auch da gibt es verschiedene Materialien die bei den entsprechenden Katheter besser halten. Eine zusätzliche Sicherung wäre eine Katheterklemme.
LG gisie

----------


## kalleman

Danke, es ist bei mir nicht der Verschlusskegel (habe eine Katheterklemme so wie auch ein Ventil) sondern der Anschluss vom Beinbeutel. Es passiert meistens beim Bücken oder Strecken. Ich will es mal mit dem Pflaster probieren
  Gruß kalleman

----------


## gisie63

Ah, das war dann wohl ein Mißverständnis. Ist denn der Anschluss vom Katheter zum Beinbeutel zu kurz? Das könnte man mit einem Zwischenstück oder noch besser mit einem Beinbeutel mit längerem Ansatz beheben. 
LG gisie

----------

